# My Dads bicycle. I need some help please.



## Cornwre (Feb 1, 2022)

*











*




























This is a bicycle my dad bought as a boy and kept until his passing 5 years ago. He was born in 1925 so I suspect it is a 1938-1939 CWC or Snyder built Hawthorne Twin Bar. The down tube is curved into the BB and not straight. It appears the color was blue with white trim. The pedals inticate they were made in Germany. The serial number is 190764X. The 1 could be the letter “I”?  The rust has taken a toll on the paint and chrome plating. I want to restore this bicycle but want to do it right and keep it in our family. This site has some great information and members and I just want seeking opinions on the bikes manufacturer and best path forward for restoration. Kindest Regards!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 1, 2022)

Looks like you did your research.  It's a tankless 39 Snyder built "Zep" Twin Bar, unless there are holes in the top tubes indicating it was a tanked version.

@39zep
@Kickstand3


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 1, 2022)

dont restore it will clean up nicely


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 1, 2022)

The pedals and seat aren’t correct but looks like the rest us. Normally I’d advise against a restoration on a bike like this because there is no upside financially. If it’s for sentimental reasons then cost really shouldn’t be a factor and will likely be somewhere between $1500-2000. V/r Shawn


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Feb 1, 2022)

Do some homework on how to clean this bike up ( multiple threads or ask advice) and it will turn out pretty good and still be original. Preserve history when it's possible and I think you mite find you will enjoy it more.


----------



## Cornwre (Feb 1, 2022)

Thank you for the replies. I have two questions. I assume the kick stand is not original since the rear fender has a hole where the bike stand keeper or holder would hold the rear wheel stand when not in use. 
Also there is a small bracket under the rear carrier about an inch in front of the rear reflector. I included a picture in the original post. What was that used for?  
Thanks again for the replies!


----------



## Cornwre (Feb 1, 2022)

Cornwre said:


> Thank you for the replies. I have two questions. I assume the kick stand is not original since the rear fender has a hole where the bike stand keeper or holder would hold the rear wheel stand when not in use.
> Also there is a small bracket under the rear carrier about an inch in front of the rear reflector. I included a picture in the original post. What was that used for?
> Thanks again for the replies!


----------



## Nashman (Feb 2, 2022)

It's really a matter of choice as to try to restore the original finish ( and enjoy the look), or bring it back to it's glory days of being shiny and new. The bike is very desirable, so with that and sentiment, you can't go wrong spending $$ on it to restore as @Freqman1 suggested. It also depends on how deep your pockets $$ are. With the help of Cabers and local restoration shops ( unless you have a downdraft paint booth, plating tanks, and happen to pinstripe, and lots of time) it would be a rewarding task either way. You need to be patient and handy and resourceful to resurrect the original finish, and then be happy with a heavily "patina". Personally, I'd restore it, but that's me. Good luck!


----------



## Nashman (Feb 2, 2022)

Cornwre said:


> *View attachment 1561858
> View attachment 1561860
> 
> View attachment 1561859*
> ...



*By the way, WELCOME TO THE CABE!*


----------



## Billythekid (Feb 2, 2022)

Welcome my opinion is to try to fix up the  original paint first you can always strip it off and repaint if you decide you don’t like it down the road but I got a feeling you would like the way it comes out


----------



## Brian (Feb 2, 2022)

Lots of sentimental value to this bike I would say.  You could always clean it up the best possible and if not happy then that makes it even easier to restore.
Go with your gut


----------



## Cornwre (Feb 2, 2022)

Thanks for the input. I have the time being newly retired and think I will try to clean it up first and if not satisfied then completely restore back to its hay day. It’s a ultra cool bike and was special to my Dad since he held onto to for over 75 years!
Randy


----------



## Kato (Feb 2, 2022)

Cornwre said:


> Thanks for the input. I have the time being newly retired and think I will try to clean it up first and if not satisfied then completely restore back to its hay day. It’s a ultra cool bike and was special to my Dad since he held onto to for over 75 years!
> Randy



Your Dad kept it for 75+ years so it's meant to stay in the family.............
I think it's one that doing the sloooooooooooooow naval jelly / WD40 and various steel wool clean up on could really surprise you.
To me finding what is left of the original paint etc is priceless and tells a bit of a story.
Take it apart carefully - take your time and clean it up piece by piece leaving the patina.
You'd be amazed what might be hiding under that krusty rust..........
Take a look just to get an idea        https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/s...r-camelback-patina-alive.199833/#post-1356779

What ever you choose good luck and I hope you keep it in the family


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 2, 2022)

do some searches here for oxalic acid baths. you would be surprised at the difference it can make, even on a pretty toasty looking bike like that. it eats rust and leaves pretty much everything else alone. for the chrome parts try Evaporust. it is cheapest to buy on Amazon.

you take it apart and put the painted parts in a kiddie pool with a water oxy mix. I would definitely try that before a full restoration.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 2, 2022)

I can’t take credit for the clean up on this one, but it does show that it is possible to preserve the original character of a bike that at first glance, looks to be hopeless.


----------



## Cornwre (Feb 2, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> I can’t take credit for the clean up on this one, but it does show that it is possible to preserve the original character of a bike that at first glance, looks to be hopeless.View attachment 1562777
> View attachment 1562790



Wow. Unbelievable that is the same bike. I have been studying the restoration tips thread and am putting a game plan together to see what this beauty is hiding under the rusty coverup. Thanks again for the comments!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 2, 2022)

well, you never have to search very far on the Cabe. most bicycle searches come back here anyway.


----------



## lordscool (Feb 2, 2022)

Original is good to a point. That has a bunch or corrosion. It will keep going unless it gets removed and sealed. Either chrome or paint. If you want to save it for future family. Do it up right now while you can. Cleaning it up won't stop the deterioration will just prolong it. The longer you wait the higher the cost goes up and rust eats it away. Its up to you which you'd rather ride.


----------

